# Koischwanzteil abgeknickt !!!



## Kampfkoi (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

hab heute bei meinem Nachbarn einen Koi entdeckt der das hintere Schwanzteil abgeknickt hat und auch nicht mehr richtig schwimmen kann und eigentlich nur noch am Beckenrand steht und hecktisch atmet.

Vor ein paar Wochen hat eine Kröte auf dem Kopf des Kois ein paar Tage verbraucht, dachte wohl das es ein Krötenweibchen ist. Wir denken dass der Fisch die Kröte loswerden wollte und sich dabei das Rückteil verletzt hat.

Kann man den Koi noch helfen, heilt das wieder oder wächst das dann schief zusammen oder sollte man den Koi von seinen SChmerzen erlösen ??

Ich bitte um Hilfe. Der Koi ist ca. 10 Jahre alt und 60 cm groß


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koischwanzteil abgeknickt !!!*

Wenn es so ist wie du es beschreibst, dann ist das ein Bruch des Rückgrats. Obwohl ich mir das kaum vorstellen kann


----------



## Kampfkoi (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koischwanzteil abgeknickt !!!*

schaut aber echt schlimm aus und der schwimmt so komisch der schlägelt richtig , wirklich wie eine Schlange.

Was kann man da jetzt machen ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koischwanzteil abgeknickt !!!*

Morgen,

Ich denke mal ohne Tierarzt kommst du wohl nicht aus. Stell doch mal ein Bild ein, viellecht kann man was erkennen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koischwanzteil abgeknickt !!!*

Gibt es was neues zu berichten ?


----------



## tattoo_hh (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koischwanzteil abgeknickt !!!*

bei einem freund im teich schwimmt ein goldfischdessen hinterteil ein "Z" ist... schon seit jahren. frisst, ist munter, immer agil...  also lässt er ihn....


----------



## midnite (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koischwanzteil abgeknickt !!!*

dieses phänomen habe ich schon mit einige Elritzen und eine __ Bitterling erlebt. ich habe es auch damals bei teichforum.info  eingestellt aber da konnte keine was dazu sagen.

die fische sahen so aus, als ob die ihr hinterteil zwischen Tür und Angel geklemmt hätten  

jedenfalls nach einigen Wochen blieben die Fische an der Oberfläche, die versuchten zwar abzutauchen, tauchten dann aber wie eine Angelpose an der Oberfläche auf.

Ich entschied dann die Fische aus dem teich zu entfernen und ihren Qual ein Ende zu machen.

Ich habe gedacht, dass es mit dem Alter der fische zu tun hat, da Elritzen eine lebenserwartung von ca. 2 jahren hat. Ob es tatsächlich damit zu tun hat weiß ich aber nicht...


----------



## Barbor (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koischwanzteil abgeknickt !!!*

Hallo 

ich hatte auch mal so einen Goldi mit Z-hinterteil, leider ist er gestorben.
Aber der Koi mit dem krummen Hinterteil schwimmt seit 2 Jahren ganz vergnügt.

Gruß Ulrike


----------



## Kampfkoi (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koischwanzteil abgeknickt !!!*

also das Hinterteil ist voll ab, kein Z oder sonst was, des hängt richtig dran.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koischwanzteil abgeknickt !!!*

Hast du schon was unternommen ? Wie geht es dem Koi ?


----------



## Christine (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koischwanzteil abgeknickt !!!*



			
				Kampfkoi schrieb:
			
		

> also das Hinterteil ist voll ab, kein Z oder sonst was, des hängt richtig dran.




Bitte noch mal für Doofe: Voll ab oder richtig dran?

Das wäre schon ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied. 

Und ist das arme Tier endlich einem Tierarzt vorgestellt worden?

Auch Fische empfinden Schmerzen :evil (auch wenn sie nicht schreien!)


----------



## Kampfkoi (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koischwanzteil abgeknickt !!!*

der Koi gehört nicht mir. Der gehört meinen Nachbarn. Ich habe ihnen gesagt dass sie Tierarzt aufsuchen sollen.

Jedenfalls ist des Teil voll abgeknickt und der arme kann ned richtig schwimmen.

Hätt da schon längst was unternommen...


----------



## Christine (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koischwanzteil abgeknickt !!!*

Hi,

bei aller Liebe -  wenn die nichts unternehmen, ist das ein Fall für den Tierschutz.


----------



## Kampfkoi (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koischwanzteil abgeknickt !!!*

Der Koi ist jetzt eingeschläfert worden, der Arme aber jetzt muß er nicht mehr leiden...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koischwanzteil abgeknickt !!!*

Ich denke das war wohl die richtige Entscheidung


----------

